# so dull



## Raymond J Barlow (Dec 25, 2005)

The light this week has been aweful, as I am sure my friends from Ontario will agree.. but, it's a good chance to test the VR on my lens.. and it seems to work well...

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





Thanks for looking!


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 25, 2005)

damn Raymond...these are perfect! is this from your friends place or wild?

what is VR?


----------



## darin3200 (Dec 25, 2005)

These are all so sharp and well focused, but #5...wow! That is one of the best pictures I've seen in a while, the industrial scence with the billowing clouds, the perfect reflection, and the bird. Great job, just stunning :thumbup:


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Dec 25, 2005)

thanks so much!  

Jon, these are all true wild shots, I prefer to be out in the real world, but the odd visit to fantasy land at Skyhunters is fun too.  VR = Vibration Reduction.. Nikons equal to Canons IS... Inmage Stabalization concept.  It really makes a huge difference in low lighting situations.  

Normally, at 400mm, you need at least 1/500 sec to have a half decent shot without a tripod.. but with this lens, you can shoot the same shot at 1/60 and gain in iso, or aperature, and it still is sharp.  You can even hear this thing working inside the lens if you are in a quiet room.

Next, I need a 800 prime, with VR.. (some day)!


----------



## woodsac (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice Raymond!
#6 & #9 :thumbup:


----------



## JonK (Dec 25, 2005)

#6 for me :thumbsup: like the contrast btw industry and nature. the tone is great.


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 26, 2005)

The one where the bussard (hawk) looks straight at you is amazing. A wild one at that! Too cool. They would never let me approach them, ever!

But my favourite one is your Photo 6.
I just love it!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Dec 26, 2005)

thanks everyone! LaFoto.. the buzzard is a Coopers Hawk., and most of these hawks are very easy to approach, at one point I was about 15 feet away from it.

here is another from this morning


----------



## doenoe (Dec 26, 2005)

really nice pics again
Really like that last one you posted, it just rocks


----------



## fightheheathens (Dec 26, 2005)

i have gotten that close to some wild halks too, i think they are very sure of themselves. After all they dont have much to be afraid of.

very lovely bird shots :thumbup:


----------



## mentos_007 (Dec 26, 2005)

my favourite are 5 and 6... simply because I'm a landscape lover!  and I love the tones there!


----------



## AIRIC (Dec 26, 2005)

Great work Raymond. At least one of is getting some action  The weather is really getting me down but I hope we get some sun after I get my new lens this week. I was out this morning for a few hours and saw nothing. Lots of Owl sightings recently but they were hiding from me today. 

Eric


----------



## Chiller (Dec 26, 2005)

All I can say is WOW!!.  Truly amazing Raymond.   I have not been out in days now, and I forgot what the sun looked like.  Maybe next weekend. 
  Awesome work my friend. !!!!!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Dec 26, 2005)

thanks so much everyone!


----------



## Joerocket (Dec 26, 2005)

> The light this week has been aweful, as I am sure my friends from Ontario will agree..


 
amen to that brother, its a drag, but these shots are amazing, my favorite is the last pic you posted! great work man!

-Joe


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Dec 26, 2005)

thanks Joe! I wish I had a hide, so I could get closer to these wild looking ducks!


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 27, 2005)

man, these are so good, raymond, i have a hard time picking a favorite... but the one in the mud has to be right on top! that made me smile....

great job, dude, king of birds of prey, for sure...!


----------



## danalec99 (Dec 27, 2005)

#5 would be stronger if it is cropped from the bottom! :thumbup:


----------



## terri (Dec 27, 2005)

Lovely work, Raymond. I think #6 is my fave of the group, too! Very interesting scene. :thumbup: 

Love the expression you caught in #4, too. 

Great stuff!


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 27, 2005)

#5 =


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Dec 27, 2005)

Thanks everyone once again!  It's cool when I can go out on a brutal day light-wise, and still come home with something., I tried again today, just uploading now.. we shall see!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Dec 27, 2005)

here are a few from today, really dim light, so, they are really not worth posting... 

















thanks again for all the nice comments!


----------



## JTHphoto (Dec 27, 2005)

the skies look a little drab, but there is nothing dull about your photos.  seems like you made pretty good use of what light you had!  Love the first 4, i always like your bird o prey shots   i think #5 is my favorite too.  i love these shots of birds standing on ponds/lakes/whatever.  i can honestly say i have never seen that!  last one is great too, nice in-flight shot with the ice in the background.  :thumbup:  :thumbup:


----------



## Dave_D (Dec 27, 2005)

The focus is a bit o...... Just kidding. Great shots!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Dec 27, 2005)

you are right Dave.. the depth is so shallow in the dim light on the last one, the focus dosent cover the hawk, but, I still liked it enough to post it!

thanks JTH.


----------



## Dave_D (Dec 28, 2005)

Raymond J Barlow said:
			
		

> you are right Dave.. the depth is so shallow in the dim light on the last one, the focus dosent cover the hawk, but, I still liked it enough to post it!
> 
> thanks JTH.


Now that you mention it, some of the branches look like they caught your af sensor instead of the hawk after looking at it a bit. Still a great capture though.


----------



## scoob (Dec 28, 2005)

nice set!!! i like all of them but number 6 is the best for me.  :thumbup:


----------



## PaulJMcCain (Dec 28, 2005)

I love how sharp and focuses the first three are. Nice!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Dec 29, 2005)

thanks again guys!


----------



## mentos_007 (Dec 29, 2005)

oh gosh the last one you posted, with flyng birds, is fabulous! would you like to be my photography teacher?


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Dec 29, 2005)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> oh gosh the last one you posted, with flyng birds, is fabulous! would you like to be my photography teacher?




 thanks sweet Mentos, I would be happy to help you any way I can, for me, the best way to learn is to keep shooting, and read as much as you can in here! i hope some day you come here, and we can all go out on a wildlife shoot, and Chiller and Airic can show you some stuff!


----------

